# Vultr Coupon Code $50 Free Credit (with $2.50 pre-authorization charge)



## drmike (Jul 27, 2015)

For all the frugal folks needing sandbox instances for dev / testing, Vultr has a coupon code for $50 credit.

The $50 free credit is good for 60 days.  You will have to provide payment pre-authorization in amount of $2.50 (which supposedly gets refunded).

The promotion is over here:  https://www.vultr.com/freetrial/

The link directly to sign up and get the $50 credit is here: https://www.vultr.com/register/?register_promo=50for60


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 27, 2015)

I'll just throw in  a couple more links for cheapskates.

VMware vCloud Air $300 good for 90 days (http://vcloud.vmware.com/service-offering/virtual-private-cloud-ondemand (credit is enough to run 2 x 1GB instances continuously, or 1 x 4GB, etc)

Rackspace Developer $600 credits ($50 of free services monthly for 12 months) https://developer.rackspace.com/


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 27, 2015)

Don't forget Softlayer's Catalyst Program


----------

